# Another Newbie saying hi!



## Blythespirit (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm Blythespirit and have just this minute joined the forum. I'm Type 2 and was diagnosed in November 203. I've kept pretty good control on Metformin and diet so far. However things seem to have gone a bit haywire recently and I have an appoinyment at the Hospital next Monday (28th March 2011) to be started in Insulin injections.

I'm sort of getting used to the idea now. It's a case of I feel so ill at the moment that I'd try anything. My last HbA1c was 12.1 and it seems to be getting worse as my average readings over the last coiple of weeks has been 23.5. 

Must admit to still being very nervous so any tips/suggestions/questions I should ask would be very welcome indeed.

I'm not normally such a down on the mouth, I promise, and look forward to getting to know you all. I hope you're all having a good day!  XXXXXX


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Blythespirit. Welcome

I don't really know enough about Type 2 to offer advice but I can assure you, you will get used to the injections. The needles are very fine and, as long as you prod it in a different place each time, you shouldn't find it a problem. 

Rob


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello Robster and thank you for the welcome and the prompt reply. Believe it or not it's not the needles that worry me. It's more getting the doses right and feeling a bit annoyed that I've got to go onto Insulin in the first place. I'm one of those boring people who like to know what they're doing and be in control of a situation. 

I also lost my Mum and a very special friend to hard to control Type 2 in the las couple of years. I suppose it must play on my mind a bit too. 

As you say though, I'm sure I'll be fine. The fear is often worse than the reality. Thanks again. XXXXX


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi there Spirit and a warm welcome to the forum x


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 20, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Hello everyone. I'm Blythespirit and have just this minute joined the forum. I'm Type 2 and was diagnosed in November 203.



so - 1800 odd years since diagnosis - that's not bad!!


----------



## traceycat (Mar 20, 2011)

hi spirit, an welcome along to the forum


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> so - 1800 odd years since diagnosis - that's not bad!!



LOLOLOLOLOLOL.!!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Blythespirit, welcome to the forum  Will you be going on both slow-acting and fast-acting insulin do you know? Many T2s just go onto a slow-acting insulin like lantus or levemir initially, which means that getting the doses correct is less of a problem. However, if you are put on fast-acting as well then you'll need to learn how to 'carb-count' so you can match the insulin to the carbs in the food you eat. This can be a bit hit and miss at times, but you will develop a good 'feeling' for common meals you enjoy, meaning your dosing will become much more accurate with experience.

If you have any questions, please ask - nothing is considered 'silly', and just because you have been diagnosed for 1800 years (sorry! ) doesn't mean you are expected to know everything!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Blythespirit.

I'm really sorry to hear about your Mum and friend.

As yet, I don't have any experience of insulin and so cannot really comment other than to say that there are many people here who do. You have come to a good place to get some of the info you need to help and reassure you.

Andy


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 20, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Hello Robster and thank you for the welcome and the prompt reply. Believe it or not it's not the needles that worry me. It's more getting the doses right and feeling a bit annoyed that I've got to go onto Insulin in the first place. I'm one of those boring people who like to know what they're doing and be in control of a situation.


 
That doesn't make you boring. It means you'll be able to take better care of yourself and understand what's happening. Many of us have gone mad trying to figure it all out at times 



> I also lost my Mum and a very special friend to hard to control Type 2 in the las couple of years. I suppose it must play on my mind a bit too.


 
Sorry to hear that. It's bound to be there at the back of your mind.



> As you say though, I'm sure I'll be fine. The fear is often worse than the reality. Thanks again. XXXXX


 
Doesn't stop any of us worrying though, sadly !

Rob


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Alan S (Mar 21, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Hello everyone. I'm Blythespirit and have just this minute joined the forum. I'm Type 2 and was diagnosed in November 203. I've kept pretty good control on Metformin and diet so far. However things seem to have gone a bit haywire recently and I have an appoinyment at the Hospital next Monday (28th March 2011) to be started in Insulin injections.
> 
> I'm sort of getting used to the idea now. It's a case of I feel so ill at the moment that I'd try anything. My last HbA1c was 12.1 and it seems to be getting worse as my average readings over the last coiple of weeks has been 23.5.
> 
> ...




What are you eating? Read this to see why I ask (click on it): *Test, Review, Adjust*

Just one word of caution. That method can work brilliantly, but as you are about to start insulin be aware that sudden changes from too many carbohydrates to too few can lead to changing your blood glucose levels from too high to too low. That is very unwise and can be dangerous.

Please proceed cautiously after discussing this method with your doctor. Test after eating and if the result is high review the meal. Make a small change to the menu at the next meal of the same type. Repeat the process at that meal and continue with small changes, without risking hypos, until you see good numbers.


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies....and for picking me up on my typo! Makes me feel quite at home already! ....should have read 2003 of course, they dodn't know about Diabetes in 203! 

I'm not sure if I'll be on one base injection or not. My BG is very high right now...hence the typo (well that's the excuse I'm using!). I asked to be refered to the hospital because my Practice Nurse isn't confident in anything but Basal Dose, by her own admission. Lovely girl but I know more than she does! Which isn't much. 

I feel like I've been diagnosed all over again, and I'm trying to find out as much as I can before I go for my appointment. At least I'm not jumping mad and looking for someone to blame now, you'll all be pleased to know! 

I'll probably be annoying you all with daft questions, but I will hae a read around the forum and try and find answers for myself too. As a member of other forums i know there's nothing more annoying than a steady influx of newbies all asking the same questions. XXXXXX


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 21, 2011)

Alan S said:


> What are you eating? Read this to see why I ask (click on it):
> 
> 
> Hi Alan and thank you for your reply. I think we were posting at the same time and overlapped. I will go and have a read of your link when I've posted this, I just wanted to acknowledge it first.
> ...


----------



## Alan S (Mar 21, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Alan S said:
> 
> 
> > What are you eating? Read this to see why I ask (click on it):
> ...


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 21, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> I'll probably be annoying you all with daft questions, but I will hae a read around the forum and try and find answers for myself too. As a member of other forums i know there's nothing more annoying than a steady influx of newbies all asking the same questions. XXXXXX



Don't worry, there are no daft questions here. 

And I think it's good to recycle questions anyway, it keeps things bubbling along and helps people who don't know how to search threads and posts properly (like me!).

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Don't worry, there are no daft questions here.
> 
> And I think it's good to recycle questions anyway, it keeps things bubbling along and helps people who don't know how to search threads and posts properly (like me!).
> 
> Andy



I think so too, as it gives people who are relatively new to the forum the opportunity to relate their own experiences, which can often bring something new.


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Blythespirit  x


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 21, 2011)

Alan S said:


> Blythespirit said:
> 
> 
> > When you read the link you'll realise I'm not talking about an eating plan as such. Instead, the plan is for systematic testing to modify your menu for better blood glucose levels. I'll be interested in your comments, but first try it for a couple of says. I think you will get some surprises, especially an hour after breakfast.
> ...


----------



## Alan S (Mar 22, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Alan S said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan,
> ...


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Blythespirit and welcome to the forum from me too 

You've already had some great input, typical of this forum and its members, but can I also add that requirement of insulin does not necessarily reflect on your management to date; if your body mechanisms change so that a change to your treatment regime is required, then so be it. We're all different, as it happens.
Have "they" tested whether you are genuinely a T2 recently? Might be worth posing the question to your healthcare team.
Anyway, as others have reinforced, you should never apologise for asking questions - that's why we're all here.

The only stupid question is one that you already (definitely) know the answer to .....


----------



## Blythespirit (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Chrismbee and thaks for the welcome. I'll add that to my growing list of questions as I know 'they've' not checked that. I agree that changes can affect our Bg's and I'm pretty sure that's the case myself as the change has happened so quickly. Mind you it was the same in the beggining for me. I'd had an MOT in the June and my fasting A1c was 5.3. Feeling ill in November I was tested again and it was 18.9. Big jump as I'm sure you'll agree. So that was me diagnosed.

Alan, I will indeed keep you informed. Early days yet as I only started properly yesterday, but we live in hope.  XXXX


----------



## mrsjaja (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Blythe

I am a recent "insulin" type 2.  Have been diagnosed  since Dec 2008.  My fasting levels were a joke, despite being on Metformin, Gliclazide and Byetta injections, so i now have a once a day Lantus injection as well (currently at 28 units)  and the change in my fasting (morning) levels have been amazing!!!!!

On waking today i was 6.9, the lowest i think it has ever been!!!!

I feel sooooo much better these days, and can now watch a movie with dd without falling asleep (Yippee - yogi bear was fab).

Good luck


----------



## Witchy Mum (Mar 23, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> That doesn't make you boring. It means you'll be able to take better care of yourself and understand what's happening. Many of us have gone mad trying to figure it all out at times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To those of us who carb count, to help my daughter do it herself I have told her to bring every thing down to 1g=1carb, as some labels tell you what 100g is but the pack is on 28g or something.  A simple way I think is 100g=Xcarbs, so 1g will be Xcarbs divided by 100g, then all you do is multiply that answer by the actual amount of grammes you are having.  It is harder to explain than do, but it does work.


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 8, 2011)

My first thread. Bumping up for Theresa. XXXXX


----------

